# 186 NOMINATION processing times?



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Our ENS 186 nomination was applied for on 1st August 2013. So far (6 weeks ago) we have heard nothing. 

Just wondering if there is anyone else who has recently applied for this, or if anyone has recently had their nomination approved and their timeline?

Currently waiting to submit our visa application but can't unless the nomination is approved!

Any info would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

I recently applied for an ENS 186. Well actually, my company's agents/lawyers applied for it. In my case, as far as I know, they did this whole process in a single shot. A day after they filed etc. I got my acknowledgement of valid application and acknowledgement of application (nomination). 

I am surprised that your nomination has carried on for 6 weeks. Did anyone (you / your company) approach DIAC?


----------



## BTANJ (Oct 20, 2013)

My employer submitted ENS 186 application on 25th Aug and I submitted employee application on 30th Aug.

Both application showing is ‘In progress’ and CO is not yet assigned.

Is anyone having information about this OR anyone applied in this period?


----------



## ashi81 (Nov 27, 2013)

*hi*

i lodged my both 186 nomination and visa application(through 457 visa) on same date 17 sep, and got the ack. letter next day. but then after i got response yet no CO.....


----------



## ashi81 (Nov 27, 2013)

BTANJ said:


> My employer submitted ENS 186 application on 25th Aug and I submitted employee application on 30th Aug.
> 
> Both application showing is ‘In progress’ and CO is not yet assigned.
> 
> Is anyone having information about this OR anyone applied in this period?


hi BTANJ, have u got any progress in ur file.....??


----------



## stgeorge (Nov 6, 2014)

Can I cancel the Private Health insurance if i got the medicare for applying 186 visa which hasn't been granted till now


Help plz.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

stgeorge said:


> Can I cancel the Private Health insurance if i got the medicare for applying 186 visa which hasn't been granted till now
> 
> 
> Help plz.


you won't get medicare till the visa is approved


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> you won't get medicare till the visa is approved


Not entirely true. For most PR categories, if you're applying onsite, you are eligible for Medicare as soon as you have lodged your PR application.


----------



## Nitrameiren (Nov 11, 2014)

melloncollie said:


> Not entirely true. For most PR categories, if you're applying onsite, you are eligible for Medicare as soon as you have lodged your PR application.


I agree. I have applied onsite thru my company's agent. My family and I have been given a temporary medicare. 
My question though is can I change our private health cover?
Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

melloncollie said:


> Not entirely true. For most PR categories, if you're applying onsite, you are eligible for Medicare as soon as you have lodged your PR application.


I stand corrected. You are right


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

Nitrameiren said:


> I agree. I have applied onsite thru my company's agent. My family and I have been given a temporary medicare.
> My question though is can I change our private health cover?
> Advice would be appreciated.


As far as I know, you can apply for private insurance while you are on temporary medicare. But be careful. The catch is Medicare Levy Surcharge which is applicable for the period when you are on Medicare but do not have a corresponding (and appropriate) private insurance. Since the whole thing is tied up with your taxation situation, I would advise that you look at the options carefully. Even contact a financial adviser if you wish to. For starters you may want to look here.


----------



## Nitrameiren (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks Melloncollie.


----------



## SanBha (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi All,

My PR (186) has been granted today:second:. My timeline is 
Applied thru my employer’s agent
Nomination lodged: 5th August 2014
DR application lodged: 5th August 2014
Application received confirmation email received: 6th August 2014
No contact from CO or anyone
PR granted: 18th November 2014
Total Days: 105 days

Good luck to those who are waiting.

Regards
Sanbha


----------



## GAUM90 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi

My company lodged the nomination on 11/09/2015 and still awaiting for the nomination to be approved. RCB advice was sent through on 11/11/2015. Should I apply for the visa now or wait for the nomination to be approved.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

That's up to you. The advantage to applying now is that your visa gets into the queue for processing so you'd likely get a decision sooner. The disadvantage is that if there's anything wrong with the nomination and it's refused, your visa would then be refused as well and you lose the application fee.


----------

